# A few guns and a bow for sale



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the following items for sale:
2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 all set up by TNT Archery in St George currently set at 27.5 inch draw at 70#. Comes with Rip Cord rest, IQ 5 pin sight, and Tight Spot quiver. Excellent condition. $700.00 Firm

Browning X-bolt 300 Win RMEF edition with the logo on the grip. Excellent condition. Shot very little. Comes with DOA scope rings. $500.00 firm

Adams Arms Short Frame Piston Driven 308 Win. Like new shot less than 40 rounds. Weighs 7.5 pounds. $900.00 firm

Winchester XTR Model 70 7mm Rem mag. Excellent condition. Push feed. 400.00 Firm

Open to trades for light weight 7mm-08, Marlin 30-30, or light weight 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

None of those links work.


-DallanC


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Having trouble loading photos. let me know if your interested and I can email pics.


----------

